# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Looking for Moderators for this MakerBot Section

## Eddie

If you own a MakerBot 3D printer, and would like to be a moderator, please let me know.  We are looking to add a few to this section.

Thanks
Ed

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I would like to volunteer.

I would do a whole 'OH MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME! PICK ME!' thing but I feel like I should have grown out of that by now...


-Also I'm going to be at NYComicCon today so I won't have my laptop on me and won't be able to check the forums.

----------


## urbanmyth

I would volunteer as well.

----------

